
The 1,000-Pound Car Challenge - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/slideshow/leisure/2010/10/22/pound-car-challenge/?test=faces#slide=1
======
skowmunk
"....BioNectar4534.... " of Merc - that is so funny. Where do they come up
with names like these?

The energy density of batteries is probably going to be the single most
critical deciding factor for future car weights. The day the battery densities
reach 10 times the current ones... the possibilities would be very, very
interesting...

